# Recommend a MSF / blush- NW20



## angelbug (Nov 20, 2009)

Hi everyone, I only have a few mac products, but I'd really like to get a nice glowy look... I don't like the bronzey look, but more of a soft pink/flushy/just played in the snow look. What products do you recommend for my cheeks for this? 

Do you guys recommend that I wear a blush and then a mineralize skinfinish overtop, or that i buy one of the mineralize blushes?

Thanks!


----------



## iluvmac (Nov 20, 2009)

Try Dainty mineralize blush.


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Nov 20, 2009)

2nd Dainty... it's my fave blush. I'm also NW20.
Another blush you could try is Pink Swoon. 
If you want to hunt these down (as they're LE) I recommend Cute and Sweetness. 

Msf: Soft and Gentle is perm and has a lovely light glow about it.
You can find these LE ones around too: Petticoat, Light Flush and Porcelain Pink.

With a mineralize blush, you can use it by itself, or if you want to go the whole hog, use bronzer to define your cheekbones (as I know you don't like the bronzy look, it can look good though but you can totally skip this), add a blush and use the msf as a highlighter at the top of your cheekbone just under the eye.


----------



## ThePowderPuff (Nov 20, 2009)

Dainty! It's the blush I use the absolute most. It's such a nice pale, peachy colour that just melts into your skin. Very wearable, It's my everyday blush.


----------



## ForgetRegret (Nov 20, 2009)

Dollymix is a great pink for a flushed look.


----------



## highonmac (Nov 22, 2009)

Springsheen seems like it might be a good contender as well as dainty as mentioned above. Also, try refined msf. Not sure if its still available buts a pretty peachy gold


----------



## joneskat84 (Dec 3, 2009)

Dainty and warm soul are my favs for that look (I am nc 15)


----------



## vanilla_addict (Dec 3, 2009)

although i am a bit darker nw25 but i recommend highly Petticoat, i would imagine it looking lovely on nw20. i use it as a highlight on bridge of the nose and to highlight my cheecks and forehead. absolutely amazing! with light application you cant go wrong 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



how about: mac well dressed as a blush


----------



## MizzTropical (Dec 3, 2009)

I would do Pink Swoon with Dainty on top for a gorgeous soft pink glow!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You also might really like Too Faced's Snow Bunny bronzer too, it has strips of fawn, beige, white, and pink glowey shimmer. If you swirl each strip together I think it would create the perfect natural pink flush too.


----------



## Melxo (Feb 26, 2010)

*Blush for NW20*

I dont normally wear blush just bronzer but I've been noticing that I'd like to switch it up. What blush would you guys recommend? 
I wear Refined Golden.

Thanks Everyone!


----------



## January (Feb 26, 2010)

*Re: Blush for NW20*

My favorites are...

Blushbaby (very natural looking pinky/brown), Gingerly (light bronzy/apricot) , Pinch O' Peach (warm pink, kind of a soft mauve), Well Dressed (cool pink), or Dainty (light peachy/pink mineralized)


----------



## iluvmac (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Blush for NW20*

I'm NW20 too and my fav are:
Melba
Prism
Peachtwist
Dollymix
Flirt&Tease


----------



## MizzMelroseMood (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Blush for NW20*

Peachtwist and Springsheen


----------



## Gonzajuju (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Blush for NW20*

I'm a NW20 too. My favs are dollymix and dame. Don't let the brightness of dollymix fool you, it applies sheer and is very buildable.


----------



## trollydolly (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Blush for NW20*

I'm nw20 and my faves are dame, peachykeen and dollymix


----------



## Dani California (Feb 28, 2010)

*Re: Blush for NW20*

I'm very pale also, thought I'd join in and rec my faves 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love:
Style -don't be fooled into thinking its bright orange, tis the most gorgeous peachy,hot peach colour!
Springsheen - really pretty pinky peach with gold
Peachykeen - a baby peach, a bit more of a reddy peach on me if that makes sense
Dollymix - looks bright but can be applied sheerly for a pop of colour. I love to put a bit of bronzer on and then just put a bit of dollymix on the apples, it makes the whole thing pop!


----------



## kimmy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Re: Blush for NW20*

there is a thread located here: http://www.specktra.net/forum/f188/r...h-nw20-154202/ with plenty of blush suggestions for your skintone.


----------



## PlatinumV (Mar 1, 2010)

Hmmm, for a complete answer you should tell me also your hair and eyes colour, however, I found Azalea Blossom, of Spring Colour Forecast collection being wonderful. Moreover, having two colours in it, you can easily choose for the light one, the dark one or mixing the two!


----------



## DirtyHarriet (Mar 3, 2010)

NARS orgasm applied with a 168


----------

